# PES 15: Caressa e Marchegiani telecronisti ufficiali



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

*Fabio Caressa* e *Luca Marchegiani* saranno i telecronisti di PES 2015. Uno scambio vero e proprio con Fifa, che ha assunto invece Pardo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2014)

Bergomi brutalmente scaricato?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bergomi brutalmente scaricato?



Aspettando facciano uguale su sky.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2014)

Ho scommesso con i miei amici se Konami riuscirà a fare ancora peggio del Pes di quest'anno ...


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho scommesso con i miei amici se Konami riuscirà a fare ancora peggio del Pes di quest'anno ...



triste verità.
Se vogliamo fare un paragone...pes è come il milan un tempo il gioco di calcio per eccellenza oggi una scorregia per eccellenza


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> triste verità.
> Se vogliamo fare un paragone...pes è come il milan un tempo il gioco di calcio per eccellenza oggi una scorregia per eccellenza


Vero, ma più che altro perchè non è riuscito ad evolversi a differenza di FIFA, che ultimamente però sta avendo le stesse difficoltà, pur rimanendo superiore al titolo Konami.


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2014)

Ogni anno do sempre grande fiducia a PES ma puntualmente non viene ricambiata (quest'anno è davvero ridicolo, addirittura la grafica, sempre punto di forza, è peggiorata).
Purtroppo per me, se ci saranno miglioramenti questi si vedranno su next-gen; ma non ho intenzione di comprare una PS4 prima di un paio d'anni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Luglio 2014)

Fifa acquista il telecronista, giornalista sportivo, comico del momento, Pes invece un pagliaccio che sinceramente ha stancato

Ottima scelta, se queste sono le basi..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Luglio 2014)

La telecronaca è l'ultima cosa che guardo visto che durante le partite la tolgo sempre 

Comunque quest'anno forse provo PES ma voglio prima sentire le recensioni..


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2014)

Considerando che mi rifiuto di regalare altri 70 euro a EA per un gioco uguale da almeno 3 anni, mi auguro che finalmente Konami tiri fuori un gioco decente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Luglio 2014)

Io piuttosto spero in un ritorno di Sensible Soccer. E sticraxi della grafica.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io piuttosto spero in un ritorno di Sensible Soccer. E sticraxi della grafica.


La grafica è veramente l'ultima cosa che guardo nei giochi sia di calcio che altri.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Luglio 2014)

Segnatevi questo mio post
Quest'anno PES sarà il miglior gioco di calcio


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2014)

Siamo in un periodo clamoroso di stasi ... Fifa fa lo stesso gioco da 3 anni ... Io ho la One e devo dire che li cambia e migliora di parecchio ... 

Pes boh ... Ogni anni sono li con il rosario per sperare nel miracolo e invece solo bestemmie ... Pes di quest anno è ridicolo  ... Alla fine per me a casa gioco a fifa su One mentre con gli amici a Pes su 360 ...


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo mio post
> Quest'anno PES sarà il miglior gioco di calcio


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

Ricordiamo che PES ha saltato la next-gen quest'anno proprio per avere più tempo per PES 2015,quindi se non riescono a sfornare un buon gioco manco a sto giro...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che PES ha saltato la next-gen quest'anno proprio per avere più tempo per PES 2015,quindi se non riescono a sfornare un buon gioco manco a sto giro...



Si infatti , altro che bestemmie... cmq possiamo tranquillamente dire che fifa14 su 360 è una M come lo è pes... fifa14 su one è dignitoso , pes è uguale perchè non è next gen ... hanno soltanto messo piu poligoni .. 

quindi aspettiamo fiduciosi pes 2015 ..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo mio post
> Quest'anno PES sarà il miglior gioco di calcio



Beh ma è già molto molto più realistico in questa stagione, anche se per farlo han trascurato molti dettagli...


Che poi FIFA sia più divertente nulla da eccepire


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

quest'anno niente giochi di calcio per me...quindi fottesega. Spendere 70 euro per un gioco che è sempre uguale,no grazie con gli stessi soldi mi compro 2 jrpg nuovi o quasi


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> quest'anno niente giochi di calcio per me...quindi fottesega. Spendere 70 euro per un gioco che è sempre uguale,no grazie con gli stessi soldi mi compro 2 jrpg nuovi o quasi


Concordo, per colpa di Fifa e giochi vari mi sono perso tanti gioconi. All'inizio ne valeva anche la pena, ma negli ultimi anni proprio no...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, per colpa di Fifa e giochi vari mi sono perso tanti gioconi. All'inizio ne valeva anche la pena, ma negli ultimi anni proprio no...



già,per fortuna a mia ragazza mi ha rimesso sulla retta via


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2014)

Prime impressioni dagli utenti della comunità PESFAN che l'hanno provato:

Gabriele Barberini: PES sta tornando, coinvolgente, divertente come i pes su ps2, la strada è quella giusta.. The king is back!

Carlo Mastrodonato: PES 2015 offre spunti interessanti. Il gameplay è più fluido e la maneggevolezza dei giocatori ne risente positivamente, in particolare se confrontata a quella del predecessore. In questo senso, si può ancora migliorare, però gli appassionati della serie hanno la possibilità di guardare con ottimismo al prossimo novembre.

Peeta: Un ritorno al passato guardando al futuro

jappyjoker: abbiamo provato lo stesso codice mostrato al Gamescom di Colonia e devo dire che è davvero ben sviluppato quindi il demo non può che essere migliore! Grandi miglioramenti nella fluidità di gioco e interessanti anche i tiri da fuori

Francesco Aresta: Il gioco è migliorato sotto molti punti di vista. La fluidità fa capire quanto ci fosse bisogno della next-gen.
Anche la reattività dei giocatori ai comandi, specie quelli di movimento, è ad un livello superiore. Inoltre si ha la sensazione di controllare al 100% la propria manovra offensiva e dunque è facile notare una totale libertà nell'imporre alla squadra il proprio stile di gioco

Andrè Calderon: PES é migliorato moltissimo rispetto al 2014 perché si parte già col piede giusto. Sono sicuro che la versione finale sarà fantastica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Prime impressioni dagli utenti della comunità PESFAN che l'hanno provato:
> 
> Gabriele Barberini: PES sta tornando, coinvolgente, divertente come i pes su ps2, la strada è quella giusta.. The king is back!
> 
> ...



Come minimo sono pagati per ogni complimento che scrivono, non c'è una critica, molto realistico


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho scommesso con i miei amici se Konami riuscirà a fare ancora peggio del Pes di quest'anno ...



Se vabbè, il gameplay di PES di quest'anno è stato fantastico, putroppo han trascurato tutto il resto, se sistemano le cose è un giocone, altro che storie.


Mica Fifa che appena schiacci scatto perdi la palla e giochi a passo d'uomo, ma che è calcio quello ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Settembre 2014)

Dopo 20 gare di Demo:

Il gameplay e buono, forse meglio di quello di FIFA che ormai ha stancato essendo sempre uguale con problemi noti. Comunque PES sempre limitato in un certo modo, e divertente, si, ma sembra piu un titolo di PS3 portato sulla PS4 che un vero titolo next-gen. La presentazione e tutto tranne il gameplay sono veramente scarsi cosi che non ci credo assoluatemente che hanno programmato 2 anni per questa edizione, perche e troppo simile a PES0214 in certi aspetti e non ha niente che uno si aspetta dalla next gen(cutscenes, magliette che si sporcano, stadi di grande qualita ecc.).

Detto questo, il gioco e divertente. Le squadre e i giocatori singoli hanno una personalita che non trovi in FIFA. Se giochi con o contro il Napoli, sai che il Napoli. Quando ho giocato contro loro la AI ha sempre cercato la profondita per Higuain e il contropiede veloce.


----------



## DR_1 (24 Settembre 2014)

Non sembra affatto male, almeno dalla demo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2014)

Dai raga , dire che il Pes di Quest anno è bello vuol dire essere in malafede e lo dice uno che ha SEMPRE giocato a Pes e quest anno in Giappone sono andato alla sede della konami .


----------



## DR_1 (24 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai raga , dire che il Pes di Quest anno è bello vuol dire essere in malafede e lo dice uno che ha SEMPRE giocato a Pes e quest anno in Giappone sono andato alla sede della konami .



Ho provato anche Fifa ed è la solita minestrina riscaldata con davvero poche aggiunte. Se cerchi in giro sui siti dei videogiochi, dove fanno recensioni & C, scrivono tutti la stessa cosa.

Alla fine sono due prodotti "fermi", è da Pes che ci si aspetta qualcosa, il gameplay non è male.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2014)

Provata ieri sera la Demo PS3.

Mi è piaciuto molto devo dire, anche se giocando per un anno a Fifa mi trovo male coi comandi soprattutto difensivi! Le scivolate sono rischiosissime, perchè basta sbagliare tempo e falci di brutto l'avversario.
Comunque la cosa più importante è che mi sono divertito a giocarci.

Ho fatto solo due partite ad amatore, e le difese sono scarsine. Oggi provo a Superstar, sperando cambi qualcosa. Se non cambiasse, devono di sicuro migliorare questo aspetto.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2014)

L'animazione della corsa continua a non piacermi per niente, è veramente troppo meccanica. Devo dire però che passi in avanti ne ha fatti, quindi la demo credo che la scaricherò.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'animazione della corsa continua a non piacermi per niente, è veramente troppo meccanica. Devo dire però che passi in avanti ne ha fatti, quindi la demo credo che la scaricherò.



E' vero, ha fatto passi importanti in avanti.

E comunque sottolineo ancora una volta che questa Demo non è il gioco finale, ma una build vecchia o almeno non recentissima. Quindi il gioco finale potrebbe differire da questa promo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai raga , dire che il Pes di Quest anno è bello vuol dire essere in malafede e lo dice uno che ha SEMPRE giocato a Pes e quest anno in Giappone sono andato alla sede della konami .



Ho letto le tue impressioni su FIFA15. Sei ancora sicuro che PES2015 non possa diffentare una alternativa?

Personalmente se cambiano un paio di cose e ci sara la possibilita di usare option files su PS4 forse lo prendero. FIFA 15 e peggio della demo, la AI fa schifo, la difesa e semplicemente oscena e il modo online ne soffre tantissimo. In oltre e anche palese che la EA ha pratticamente solo lavorato sulla Premier League, le altre leghe pratticamente non le hanno toccato. Tutto per FUT e EPL, per uno che piace a giocare la Serie A contro la AI il gioco e improponibile. Anche con i amici non ci sono mai meno di 6 goal a partita ed infine decide il portiere chi vince. Una cosa troppo ridicola.


----------



## Giangy (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mi è stato appena regalato PES 2015 per Xbox One, prime impressioni, ottima grafica non c'è che dire, l'unica pecca, ha parte la Premier League non licenziata come in tutti PES, ho visto che ci sono pochi stadi, forse perché sarò abbituato con Fifa, visto che ho sempre comprato quello in questi ultimi anni, poi la prima maglia dell'Inter è davvero sbagliata, ho dato un occhio anche per i volti dei giocatori, davvero ottimi, e di buona qualità, però ho notato che le rose aggiornate sono le stesse del calciomercato dell'estate scorsa, non è uscito ancora l'aggiornamento delle rose, di quest'inverno? Grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Mi è stato appena regalato PES 2015 per Xbox One, prime impressioni, ottima grafica non c'è che dire, l'unica pecca, ha parte la Premier League non licenziata come in tutti PES, ho visto che ci sono pochi stadi, forse perché sarò abbituato con Fifa, visto che ho sempre comprato quello in questi ultimi anni, poi la prima maglia dell'Inter è davvero sbagliata, ho dato un occhio anche per i volti dei giocatori, davvero ottimi, e di buona qualità, però ho notato che le rose aggiornate sono le stesse del calciomercato dell'estate scorsa, non è uscito ancora l'aggiornamento delle rose, di quest'inverno? Grazie



ma come ti sembra il gioco ? tu che sei abituato a fifa ..


----------



## Giangy (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il gioco non è male, è migliorato parecchio per la giocabiità, e come grafica, l'unica cosa, oltre le già citate, non mi convince un altra cosa, i kit delle maglie come colori, sono troppo accesi, basta vedere quelle del Milan, per l'opinione finale, dico che è leggermente ancora un gradito superiore anche quest'anno Fifa 15, per licenze, stadi, colori kit maglie, telecronoca, ma non per i volti, però PES 2015 è sulla buona strada


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2015)

Io ci gioco di tanto in tanto alla Master League soprattutto, devo dire che, diversamente dagli altri PES (post PES 6), non mi ha stancato, è difficile segnare ma non tanto, il COM è forte ma non ti stressa, la grafica migliorabile (è poco "realistica", cioè se gioco a Fifa mio padre mi chiede "chi sta giocando?", mentre se gioco a pes si capisce che è, appunto, un gioco), i volti non c'è che dire perfetti, ma a meno di inquadrature da vicino non è che cambino la vita , telecronaca con Caressa e Marchegiani noiosa, imbarazzante. La palla forse è un pò leggerina, gli scontri corpo a corpo pure non mi piacciono, sono sbilanciati e non c'è una vera e propria animazione per questi, due cose che invece sono fatte bene a Fifa

Però nel complesso è un gioco rilassante, bello per le tattiche, per il fatto che per segnare alla CPU devi comunque fare un'azione, far girar palla e stare attento ai contropiedi

Online imbarazzante, sia per il fatto che c'è sempre lag e non riesci a fare un'azione decente perché magari non ti prende il passaggio al momento giusto, sia perché le persone che ci giocano non fanno altro che fare filtranti in avanti a caso da qualsiasi posizione per i soliti super veloci... Tant'è che difficilmente si vede qualcuno che finisce la partita con precisione passaggi maggiore del 50%... Non so che senso abbia giocare così boh, che poi il più delle volte hanno ragione loro!!


----------



## Giangy (28 Gennaio 2015)

Si è vero, è molto difficile segnare, aggiungo anche che il menu del gioco, è un po' dispersivo, quello di Fifa è molto meglio


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il gioco non è male, è migliorato parecchio per la giocabiità, e come grafica, l'unica cosa, oltre le già citate, non mi convince un altra cosa, i kit delle maglie come colori, sono troppo accesi, basta vedere quelle del Milan, per l'opinione finale, dico che è leggermente ancora un gradito superiore anche quest'anno Fifa 15, per licenze, stadi, colori kit maglie, telecronoca, ma non per i volti, però PES 2015 è sulla buona strada



Ti riferisci al gioco nella versione ps3 o ps4?
Io non ho ancora preso niente quest anno però questo pes mi incuriosisce...l ho trovato ad un buon prezzo per la ps3 ma non so se ne vale la pena dato che é stato sviluppato per la next gen.


----------



## Giangy (2 Febbraio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci al gioco nella versione ps3 o ps4?
> Io non ho ancora preso niente quest anno però questo pes mi incuriosisce...l ho trovato ad un buon prezzo per la ps3 ma non so se ne vale la pena dato che é stato sviluppato per la next gen.


No, in generale anche per Xbox 360, e Xbox One


----------

